# Planaria question...



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I set up a small timeout tank using a established HOB filter from my brothers planted community tank. It has been set up for about a month or so. Anyways it has what appears to be planaria. White squiggly worm looking things floating around and I guess they migrated from the filter to the sand. Is it normal for these to attach themselves to fishes eyes? It is like they get stuck. If I do a water change then they fall of the eyes. Just really weird. While the lights are on you may seem them here of there squiggling in the water column but when I first turn the lights on in the morning it appears during the night they latch onto the fishes eyes. Is that normal?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Also...not sure they are planaria as they are very thin and small like white fiber strands from polyfil batting or the like. They are certainly squiggly and alive and just float in the water column. Right now I don't have any fish in the tank as of today so hopefully no food source will kill them off. I also just did a water change and stirred the sand to eliminate any uneaten food.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

That IS weird. We've occasionally seen planaria in our tanks, little white squiggly worms indeed, but I've never seen them attached to our fishs' eyes. Ugh. Ours make appearances during water changes, perhaps because we're kicking up substrate. They seem to hang out on the glass lids also, where food becomes stuck. We've taken to cleaning the lids every week or so which has helped greatly.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Catfish Dan said:


> That IS weird. We've occasionally seen planaria in our tanks, little white squiggly worms indeed, but I've never seen them attached to our fishs' eyes. Ugh. Ours make appearances during water changes, perhaps because we're kicking up substrate. They seem to hang out on the glass lids also, where food becomes stuck. We've taken to cleaning the lids every week or so which has helped greatly.


Yeah...they attach themselves to the eyes almost like they are stuck. Maybe the outer eye coating is sticky and they get stuck? Look like starfish attached to glass except on the eyes. If I do a water change they come right off. Well I don't have any fish in the tank anymore so hoping the lack of food will starve them out.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

That would creep me right the heck out.  I hope the little squiggly nasty worms die off for you, so you can use that tank again.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Storiwyr said:


> That would creep me right the heck out.  I hope the little squiggly nasty worms die off for you, so you can use that tank again.


I just did a 100% water change and sucked out as many as I could because I need to add a aggressive fish. So I did that and added him and he is eating the ones that are free swimming. Since in the wild peacocks and other haps sift through the sand I am hoping he clears them out in fast order. I am going to try not to feed him so they don't have any food to feed on and so that he will continue to eat them.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I am thinking they are nematodes. They are about ----- long and white and some just squirm in the water column while others swim very fast towards the surface like a snake swimming. They are also very thin like a human hair or maybe a tad bigger but not much. Like I mentioned I did a 100% water change and vacuumed twice very heavily even stirring the sand. The sand is very very clean with no detritus. I have no idea what they are feeding on but I dropped in the fish mentioned above and turned on the light today and there is one stuck to his eye. Looks like a starfish stuck to the aquarium glass. It is very frustrating.

I want to be sure they are not going to harm my fish. Anybody have any idea what these are?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I've had nematodes (planted tank with substrate undisturbed for a long time) and they fit your description, but I never saw one stuck to a fish eye. And I never noticed one stuck to the glass, nothing with a starfish shape. You might have something different, but IDK what.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> I've had nematodes (planted tank with substrate undisturbed for a long time) and they fit your description, but I never saw one stuck to a fish eye. And I never noticed one stuck to the glass, nothing with a starfish shape. You might have something different, but IDK what.


I just turned on the light and they are literally everywhere in the water column. I have no idea what they are feeding on. The fish looks very sick now with them on his eyes and it almost looks like they are eating off his slime coat or something else is going on. I am doing a 85% water change now and going to add coppersafe to see if it kills whatever they are. If they are still alive tomorrow or the day after I am going to remove the fish to a tub and clean the entire tank out and put in new rocks and substrate and thoroughly clean the filter and heater. Just don't know what else to do.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok...I did the water change and added the coppersafe and the fish looks a lot better. I don't really see the nematodes or any of the white sluffing look to the fish any more. I can still see some here or there swimming around though. I have no idea but why but every time I do a water change whatever these things are totally come off the fish. Just not real sure what is happening.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Yep- nematodes. They're smaller and thinner than planaria, and there are some parasitic varieties. If you really want to get creeped out, do an image search for_ Loa loa filariasis_. I won't link to it here- it's off topic, totally gross, and one of the most interesting nematodes ever.  (I need a "geek" emoticon.)

Back to topic... nematodes in the home aquaria can be problematic. There are harmless species, but it doesn't sound like you're that lucky. :? I would treat any tanks that have been exposed with an antiparasitic medication- API General Cure would be my first choice, and I might even use Seachem Paraguard at the same time. Vacuum thoroughly, refill to 75% (or whatever minimum level your pumps will still work at) to limit the volume you need to treat. Treat for at least a week, with water changes in between dosages. Clean your filters too- and then watch carefully for an NH4[/sub]/NO[sub]2 spike.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok...going to have to order that online because out of my 4 pet stores including my large chain store non carry these products at all. I wish I had better fish stores.

I was thinking about this:

Moving the fish over to 100% clean water in a container for a couple hours then taking the tank down and completely cleaning it adding new rocks and sand. Then cleaning the filter out with hot water and adding new filters and also cleaning the heater off really well.

Think that would work? Also...why are they attacking the fish? It seems they are getting into the gills as well but it is weird because as soon as I do a large water change they totally detach from the fish and the fish goes back to looking normal.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Grrrrrrr.....they are everywhere. The fish I have in there, german red peacock, looks good today and he is eating them as fast as he can and sifting the sand. I am not feeding the tank at all. Is there a chance he can eat them all and the rest starve? Just don't know what I should do. I am thinking about doing what I metioned above and completely cleaning the tank(filters, heater, etc...) and adding new substrate and rocks.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd do what triscuit suggested. At least you would not have to cycle the tank again.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Many nematodes have complex life cycles... and your fish are their hosts. So no, cleaning the environment is not going to get rid of the nematodes that actually can cause damage to your fish.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

triscuit said:


> Many nematodes have complex life cycles... and your fish are their hosts. So no, cleaning the environment is not going to get rid of the nematodes that actually can cause damage to your fish.


Oh no. Well....before I saw your post I went ahead and totally cleaned everything with very hot water. I actually totally changed out the sand, bio wheels, filter pads then cleaned with boiling water everything else. Well....if they come back I will go ahead and order the parasite guard like you suggested.

Is it possible the boiling water killed them? This is so frustrating. I knew I shouldn't have taken the filter off my brothers planted community tank.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I think since the fish are the host, the fish themselves may be carrying the organisms so now the fish will be spreading the infestation to whatever tanks it inhabits. Can't boil the fish.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

DJRansome said:


> I think since the fish are the host, the fish themselves may be carrying the organisms so now the fish will be spreading the infestation to whatever tanks it inhabits. Can't boil the fish.


Oh I sure hope not.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

It wasn't the nematodes eating away on the fish. It was my own error. Grrrrrr....I was WAY overdosing the tank with seachem safe. Almost 10 times the amount recommended on accident. I realized I was using the wrong measuring spoon. The white stuff was indeed the slime coat coming off. Being burned off both the body and the eyes.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Oh, wow.

I'm glad you figured it out- did you lose any fish?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

triscuit said:


> Oh, wow.
> 
> I'm glad you figured it out- did you lose any fish?


Yes...two small ones. The larger peacock has been enduring it. Feel really bad now. I can't believe I did that. You know how I realized it? I dropped in some tinfoil barbs and other fish to help create a bioload and as soon as I dropped them in you could see their slime coat starting to turn really white and fuzzy. I am already doing a water change on my display tank so it will be next. I did a water change on it last night so the seachem safe is still in the water.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Well...the tinfoil barb keeled over. The swordtail and chinese AE are trying to hang on. The zebra danios are just fine. It appears the seachem safe overdose does not affect their slimecoat/eyes or their behavior. They are very hardy indeed.

I hate when I mess things up. I don't know what I was thinking.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I have had the lights off now for a while and the peacock and the other fish seem to have regenerated their slime coat and protective coat over their eyes. The peacock, swordtail and Chinese AE look better but still seem a little lethargic. I just hope I didn't cause any longterm damage IE ammonia burning gills, etc..


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Well...all is ok now. Fish all doing well. No nematodes and slime coats all look good. I have never owned zebra danio's or many community fish, I did when I was a kid, and I am telling you these little suckers are VERY aggressive towards each other. Down right mean.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Been following this thread, couldnt be of any help
Happy you got it sorted :thumb:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

fusion said:


> Been following this thread, couldnt be of any help
> Happy you got it sorted :thumb:


Think I have it under control now that I know what I was screwing up. I can't believe I was using the wrong measuring spoon. Poor fish.


----------



## Storiwyr (Apr 24, 2012)

Don't be too hard on yourself, razorback. We ALL make mistakes in fishkeeping, and you're one of the most careful and conscientious fishkeepers I know! I'm so glad you caught it and have it fixed now.

And triscuit, if you get that geek emoticon, you'll have to share it with me! I have a background in infectious disease--Microbiology and Epidemiology, so I already knew about the Loa loa filariasis ... between that and Cuterebra, it's a wonder I ever leave my house. Why are gross parasites SO INTERESTING, though?!


----------

